# Anyone here use a mirrorless/(4/3)/"micro" camera



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

My gf has the NEX-5N and it is a great camera. We are noobs so we pretty much leave it on Auto mode most of the time, and it still takes great pictures. Easy to take Panoramic, video, portrait shots (where person is in focus and everything in background is blurry), burst shots (this would be good for snowboarding if you were hitting a jump or something... to see it front start to end), etc. 

We've taken it out while riding with us, but it isn't as easy as one would assume. Just to be safe I kept it in its camera case and then stuffed that into my camelbak backpack... and it was a tight fit. Wanted the double protection as to not break anything. 

Adorama.com has the NEX-5N on sale with the kit lense, bag, and 16gb SD Card on sale for like $419 right now, which is ridiculous for how good of a camera it is. We paid over $700 at X-mas just this past year. We also have the 16mm lense which is the one without any zoom, which makes the camera a bit smaller and easier to carry.


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

I have the RX100. I know it's not micro 4/3 sensor, but this puppy is amazing. It shoots like you said 10 fps and records 1080 @ 60 fps (with continuous auto focus). The camera is really small, it even fits my slim fit jeans pocket. 
I also plan to use if extensively for snowboarding but to be honest I am a little concerned about it because I like to crash a lot. We'll see if it survives this winter 

I highly recommend this camera, it has so many features and all are really useful. I am just too lazy to list them all here.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

turbospartan said:


> Adorama.com has the NEX-5N on sale with the kit lense, bag, and 16gb SD Card on sale for like $419 right now, which is ridiculous for how good of a camera it is.


got a link to that? i couldn't find anything on the site...


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> got a link to that? i couldn't find anything on the site...


I don't see the NEX-5N on their site anymore, so it may be sold out now. Last year's was the NEX-5N, this year's is called the NEX-5R. 

Here is the NEX-F3 kit which is similar to the 5N kit we bought last X-mas: Sony Alpha NEX-F3 Digital Camera with 18-55mm Lens - Black - Bundle - with 16GB NEX-F3K/B A

I can't seem to find anywhere with the 5N kit for as good a deal as Adorama had. They probably had like 5 left and offered them at that price to get rid of the old stock. 

The 3 series is also a really great camera (same lenses between all of the NEX series, plus you can buy the E-mount adapter which allows you to use any older Minolta / Sony lens.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I haven't dealt with these new mirrorless cameras very much, but it doesn't seem like you are saving much space over a high end point and shoot (Canon G12, et. al) or a budget DSLR (Canon T3i, et. al)



ShredLife said:


> like the Panasonic Lumix DMC GH2 or the Sony NEX or Olympus stuff? these things look like they'd be the shit for BC or anything snowboarding really, small size and great video - some of em shoot up to 10fps...


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> I haven't dealt with these new mirrorless cameras very much, but it doesn't seem like you are saving much space over a high end point and shoot (Canon G12, et. al) or a budget DSLR (Canon T3i, et. al)



Here is a comparison between the G1x and the NEX-5N. It shows the G1X winning, though it isn't really accurate because they only compared the NEX BODY (without lens), so the G1X got a higher score even though the NEX is superior in almost every facet. 

Canon G1X vs Sony NEX-5N - Our Analysis

Here are the G1X advantages: 

Image stabilization: "NO" for the NEX, because IS is built into the lenses. 
Built in Flash: NEX kit comes with a detachable flash - so that should have been a wash
Viewfinder: G1X wins here as its built in, NEX you can buy a view finder attachment I believe
Exposure time: 60s vs. 30s, G1X wins. 

Everything else though, NEX by a landslide:

bigger sensor: APS-C vs. 4/3's
Faster: 10fps vs. 1.9fps
Image quality: 77 vs. 60

Higher resolution, better colors, lighter / smaller / thinner, more dynamic range, lower noise, etc. etc. 


Use that website to compare all kinds of cameras and it easily breaks them down so you can see the facts. 

Here is the T3i vs. the NEX-5N

http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-T3i-vs-Sony-NEX-5N


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

right now i'm thinking about the nex7 - the manual controls on it are sick, +evf - its just bukue $$

the problem is that between all the manufacturers that are making these there are just too fucking many.. too many new releases, too many different sized and shaped bodies, too many competing specs.

the gh2 is fucking rad but for me, the form factor is too big for why i want one of these cameras. the gx1 is nice and small but no evf for in the snow, and 4/3 isn't APSC....


tarzanman - as usual you don' know what the hell you're talking about. do some more research.


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

*Rx100*

Guys,
you should really consider the Sony RX100 for snowboarding. It has non detachable lens (I think it's too much hassle to have multiple lenses) with decent zoom : from 28mm to 100mm (3.6x) and it's insanely small and powerfull.
Let's not forget about another important thing : Optic and digital image stabilization that really works. Video is smooth as butter. Now it sound like I am some kind of sony rep, but I really love my RX100

I mean, check this video shot entirely on it :


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> tarzanman - as usual you don' know what the hell you're talking about. do some more research.


Sure, what do I know photography? Oh, the 12,xxx shutter count on my 7D and 9,xxx shutter count on my XSi beg to differ.


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

If your willing to lay out some more cash, I'd look at the Olympus OMD EM5. I believe it's weather sealed and it has quite a few compact/pancake lenses with very good ratings and relatively cheap. 

I'll be pulling the trigger on the OMD later this month or early next. It has received great reviews so far.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is the NEX-5N + kit lense for $500: Alpha NEX-5N with 18-55mm lens | NEX-5NK/B | Sony USA


Doesn't have a memory card or bag though, like the Adorama deal originally had.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

get the gh1 or 2 and hacked the firmware. other camera aint got shit on these after its hacked for the price.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

For these cameras I'm assuming you're using it for video. If that is indeed the case, go GH1 all the way (or GH2 depending on the budget). I had one for a while and with a hack on it it is amazing. For just pictures the GH_ line isn't that great but oh my god footage is amazing with a hack on them.


----------

